# Daytona diorama



## stinkty (Feb 14, 2006)

Next soft walls, light and flag poles, track surface, paint.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks like it will be pretty cool


----------



## ivarski (Nov 8, 2005)

*Looking good..*

Good idea and it´s look realy promising. Keep us posted and send pictures on how its progressing

:thumbsup: 

Ivarski


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

After seeing stuff like this in the construction stages at my house I've got a pretty good "eye" for how they might turn out. I'll go on record right now and say that thing is gonna be killer. Can't wait to see it after the paving trucks finish up.


----------

